# Pics of an german airride A3 *superhot*



## www.gtitdi.de (May 9, 2003)

I have just uploaded 30 pics from Mario Walter´s Audi A3
I think that´s one of the hottest A3 I´ve ever seen!
The car has an airride suspension and a real hot color (flip flop)
Here are some example pics (you´ll find the complete pics & infos @ http://www.vwhome.de at the point "Guest Cars"):
















































Hope you like it too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics of an german airride A3 *superhot* (www.gtitdi.de)*

not a fan of the wheels but rest is super nice


----------

